# La hermosa piura



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Un videito de la UDEP desde sus inicios.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH_Y9vFSKZs&feature=channel


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

sticky urgente

salu2


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

cesium said:


> Me encanta Piura si tuviera que elegir una ciudad del norte donde vivir definitivamente eligiria Piura.
> 
> saludos


Yo también :happy: aunque tendría un a/c inmenso en mi casa :lol:

Genial la ciudad, bastante bien cuidada. Estuve la última semana por allá, comí rico, harta playa, el centro tranqui y ordenado. 

Ojalá la reubicación en el complejo de mercados se realice de todas maneras, ayudaría harto a mejorar esa parte de la ciudad.

Quizá subo unas fotos luego con el permiso del creador del thread.


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

KAMETZA CLARO QUE PUEDES SUBIR FOTOS, ESA ES LA IDEA QUE FORISTAS TAMBIEN APORTEN, EN TODO CASO GRACIAS!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

buen thread esperemos que siga adelante y si le siguen poniendo ganas pronto tendra su sticky ... propongo un cambio de nombre a Piura: muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes XD!!!


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

koko cusco said:


> buen thread esperemos que siga adelante y si le siguen poniendo ganas pronto tendra su sticky ... propongo un cambio de nombre a Piura: muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes XD!!!


aja para que de gusto su sticky

muy bonita es esta ciudad me agrada mucho especialmente de noche 

lenenlo de mas fotos pues que esperan


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

*mas fotos de piura*


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

la primera foto esta wow parece miami en verano  la tercera ...............................

las de mas tan super buenas


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Se ve bien Piura como siempre, bueno la primera foto si no me equivoco es el hotel Rìo Verde.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos.

Deberían hacer algo con el Saga de Piura. Está bien feo :/


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

W!CKED said:


> Buenas fotos.
> 
> Deberían hacer algo con el Saga de Piura. Está bien feo :/


Otra toma de Saga.


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

hay fotos de ripley????


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

No me gusta el edificio de Saga....una pregunta, ellos lo mandaron a construir???


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ el saga falabella de piura es de un piso formato estandar pero es parte del mall plaza del sol piura y si no me agradan las ventanas


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

djap85 said:


> hay fotos de ripley????


Aún no hay Ripley en Piura.


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

tenia entendido que estan afiliando a la tarjeta ripley o derepente me confundi :nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

djap85 said:


> tenia entendido que estan afiliando a la tarjeta ripley o derepente me confundi :nuts:


Ajá, porque Ripley estará en la segunda etapa de Plaza del Sol, pero aún no se inician las obras.


----------



## FM64.45 (Sep 14, 2009)

Que ricas las cremoladas de la plaza de armas, ¿Sigue la fuente de soda funcionando?

***

Cuando estaba en la ciudad de Piura (ya casi hace veinte años) me sorprendí al ver que algunas personas dormían en la puerta de su casa, ¡tal era el calor!. Ponían una sábana en el piso, bajo el umbral de la puerta y dormían confiados, sin duda Piura era aún "zanahoria".


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

bonita ciudad ...gracias por las fotos.. de hecho una piurana robo mi corazon ,


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

*FOTOS PIURA*


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bella se ve PIURA, me alegra mucho que la Clinica Belen Siga creciendo en su nueva sucursal en el CHIPE.


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Fotazos!!! Gracias por el aporte


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Muy bonitas fotos de la ciudad de Piura.


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

bien ahhh¡¡¡

esto ya debe ser un piura muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes, asi como los de arequipa, trujillo, tacna, huancayo, ica, etc, etc


salu2


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Mas fotos de piura*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estuve en Piura el mes pasado y la verdad es que me encantó la ciudad.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Qué bien que se ve Piura, inspira cierto orden.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Ese Topi Top es lo que antes era el supermercado Costos?

saludos


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Gracias por el aporte, debería cambiarse el nombre del thread a "PIURA: Muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes"


----------



## Caballerodelanoche28 (Sep 22, 2008)

Se ve bien bonita la city ya quiero ir a conocerla.


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Gracias por el aporte, debería cambiarse el nombre del thread a "PIURA: Muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes"


Así es y debería tener su Sticky, manuel.calle.araujo , porfa cambiale el nombre y después vemos la forma de que moderación le ponga el Sticky.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

que bella se ve Piura:applause:


----------

